# The scariest home haunt of all!



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have found out that there are alot of people working very long and dilligently to appear to be normal or average so they can fit in seamlessly to their surrounding society, only to maintain last place on any suspect's list when the bodies go missing.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I have found out that there are alot of people working very long and dilligently to appear to be normal or average so they can fit in seamlessly to their surrounding society, only to maintain last place on any suspect's list when the bodies go missing.


Shhh...you'll blow my cover if the authorities catch on to this...


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Good idea Gym. I must write this all down.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

All it takes is a little planning ahead, nobody wants to get caught while having to look for a place to stash the bodies.

err... so I hear...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Of the two murders in this little town over the last 75 years, the first was during stealing a payroll for the CCC work camp during the depression, but the second was about 30 years ago and it wasn't quite like you might think as these things usually go......
A guy blew into town , got financing ,rented a prominent office space/complex, redecorated it ,hired help, drove a Lincoln, then "Bang!" One quiet Sunday morning his business partner was shot in the head as a "Masked Assasin" burst into the confrence room and started shooting!?"
This guy was shot too, in the arm and stomach.
He killed his partner to potentially collect on a "Key-Man" insurance policy, since the value of the business would be less if this partner died taking his business smarts with him.
I lived a block away from the sceme of the murder then. My nosey neighbor walked down to see why Police were all around the place? When she returned she said two people had been shot. 
First words from me were, "Well, he's finally killed somebody!"
Even though he had some people fooled I had heard about his violent temper-tantrums against numerous others who did nothing to deserve his physical-outburst reactions.
He was a very dangerous psycho, he drove a new Lincoln, wore a white shirt, no tie (neck too fat) and he had no teeth in his mouth!? (all pulled?)
many local people handed him their money...? He was So impressive!? 
Or maybe they were greedy?
The murderer died in jail after 20-something years as well he should have.
His murder victim fathered a son he never saw, raised by the widowed wife.
I think "Somebody" is never fooled by appearances or slick words.
"Somebody" always knows.


----------

